# Amtrak Acelas



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Just some light rail-fanning. Had to pick up a friend at the train station a few weeks ago, and while waiting I got to see / film 2 express Acelas whiz through the station at high speed:


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool!


----------

